# Do you believe this Covid-19 is real?



## Robert59 (Mar 17, 2020)

My 60 year old healthy neighbor and a pastor told me that is Covid-19 is not as bad as the media has said.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 17, 2020)

This Pastor 100 miles from me got Covid-19, 
*Chattanooga church details minister's contact with public before COVID-19 diagnosis*
https://newschannel9.com/news/local...contact-with-public-before-covid-19-diagnosis


----------



## bingo (Mar 17, 2020)

well...if there's people still thinking that way...i don't need their imaginary disease


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> My 60 year old healthy neighbor and a pastor told me that is Covid-19 is not as bad as the media has said.


Yeah, I'd believe them rather than the overwhelming evidence.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 17, 2020)

Do I think it's real? Yes. Do I think the media has hyped it? Yes to that too. It does seem that this virus is easily spread, but it's too soon to say how deadly it is, IMO.  Big headline on my phone. Texas records first death from Covid-19! Turns out the man who died, God rest his soul, was in his late 90's. Well, at that age, pretty much anything could do you in. No trying to minimize his death, but seriously, he was in his LATE 90's.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2020)

I believe it is real and I believe that if the CDC and the American people take steps to flatten the curve and reduce the impact we will hear many more stories about it being a hoax, waste of time, waste of money, etc...

It's sad but that's the way it goes when you try to prevent anything from happening.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 17, 2020)

No, it's not real, but then neither was the moon landing.


----------



## gennie (Mar 17, 2020)

How serious a threat?  It seems to depend upon where a person gets their daily news of the world.  If no one cares enough to stay informed from *reliable* sources, they probably don't know OR care how serious a threat it is.  

Rumor and innuendo are not reliable sources for important information.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2020)

I think it is very real but the hysteria has made the situation much worse. My son in law who is a doctor insists that if people just calm down and use common sense and follow simple safety precautions we will weather this just fine. 
There will be deaths as with all Flu and viruses.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 17, 2020)

Of course it's real ! Does your neighbor-pastor-friend live in a cave? Yesterday alone 349 people in Italy died from this unreal virus. Tell him to please keep up with the news. Someone who doesn't believe it's real is not likely to take precautions and may wind up catching and spreading the virus!


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

Over 5,000 cases in the U.S. as of now. Sounds real to me.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 17, 2020)

Those who deny the severity of this virus epidemic are probably the same people who are convinced that the Earth is Flat.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 17, 2020)

Sadly it is totally real.  Stay home.  Wash your hands.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 17, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Those who deny the severity of this virus epidemic are probably the same people who are convinced that the Earth is Flat.



Some perspective is useful.  About 7500 people have died from Coronavirus worldwide over the last 80 or so days.  

In a world of 7 billion or so people, about 150,000 people die every day.


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 17, 2020)

Covid-19 is real. Intelligent life on this planet may be another story...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 17, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Some perspective is useful.  About 7500 people have died from Coronavirus worldwide over the last 80 or so days.
> 
> In a world of 7 billion or so people, about 150,000 people die every day.


And......?


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 17, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Sadly it is totally real.  Stay home.  Wash your hands.


Went too the doctor they got mad because I'm out in public. They are young nurse's and look at me as a sick person with Diabetes. This vrise is not in this area yet they said. My girlfriend that lives with me has Diabetes and Bi-polar her doctor wants her to come too her doctor appointment today set-in waiting room with a crowed of people.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 17, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Those who deny the severity of this virus epidemic are probably the same people who are convinced that the Earth is Flat.


Dang you beat me to it. I was going to say the same thing. LOL


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 17, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And......?



So it's not the end of the world.  In fact, you can't even see the end of the world from here.


----------



## toffee (Mar 17, 2020)

just take a look at the death rate....?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 17, 2020)

toffee said:


> just take a look at the death rate....?


Right.  It's about 1 to 1.5 percent of those who get it.  And those are mostly elderly people and/or those whose immune systems have been compromised.  

Don't get me wrong:  This is a serious public health problem.  But it's not the Black Death.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 17, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> So it's not the end of the world.  In fact, you can't even see the end of the world from here.


But it's the end of our way of life as we know it...at least for awhile. Hopefully not too long though.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 17, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> But it's the end of our way of life as we know it...at least for awhile. Hopefully not too long though.



Millions of people in the US are sitting around watching Netflix.   Not much has changed in their way of life.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 17, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Millions of people in the US are sitting around watching Netflix.   Not much has changed in their way of life.


Except what investments they might own are now in the crapper.   Do you really believe this is not a serious situation???


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 17, 2020)

'Just watched the Dr. Phil show special about the virus with a handful of professionals addressing the do's and don'ts of staying safe and healthy at this time and for months to come....not One mention of the risks to the elderly!!!! They should be ashamed of themselves for not including our age group, esp those with serious underlying conditions.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 17, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Except what investments they might own are now in the crapper.   Do you really believe this is not a serious situation???



Of course it's serious.  But we've been through 9/11 and the '08 crash.  This is different, maybe worse, maybe not.  All I'm saying is that we need some perspective.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 17, 2020)

It's super real for the 60ish year old mom of a family friend with bilateral pneumonia in isolation with Covid19 at a hospital 45 miles from here.  My mom just got a text from the friend saying the medical team called to tell her that her mom has gone into congestive heart failure.  No family allowed.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2020)

An investment is a risk, not a sure thing.  It's a kind of gambling.  Like life.


----------

